# Old Soldier, New Gear



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2019)

I know I'm getting old when:

1) I have to watch a YouTube video to figure out how my new-ish body armor goes together (yay all-brand-new-parts, boo having to assemble all the pieces).

2) I had to Google what the battery thingy in my helmet is for. Spoiler alert: it's a lot less-sexy that I had hoped.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 24, 2019)

Wait...there's a _battery_ in your helmet??!! You must be in the Space Force


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 24, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Wait...there's a _battery_ in your helmet??!! You must be in the Space Force



Join the Mobile Infantry and see the galaxy!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Wait...there's a _battery_ in your helmet??!! You must be in the Space Force



Below is the image and the Reddit link that popped up when I Googled "what is the battery in my Army helmet?"


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/army/comments/6wo22m


----------



## Gunz (Jul 24, 2019)

Wow! Wished I had one of those...just because.


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 24, 2019)

Cool concept if it does what Reddit is saying.

Any help to treating/mitigating TBI is cool by me.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 24, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> I know I'm getting old when:
> 
> 1) I have to watch a YouTube video to figure out how my new-ish body armor goes together (yay all-brand-new-parts, boo having to assemble all the pieces).
> 
> 2) I had to Google what the battery thingy in my helmet is for. Spoiler alert: it's a lot less-sexy that I had hoped.




Mehh, don't worry yourself, it's your turn to show up to the field that once or twice a year as the ate up field grade officer that all the joes laugh at.

You should show up in the old LCE, flack and Kpot and tell stories about how "in your day it was when training was hard" chew on an unlit cigar while people do "Army training" and then magically disappear and reappear at odd times, while randomly giving some Pvt the "thousand yard stare" and then asking him some off the wall question (what's the distance of tracer burn out on that weapon Pvt, than laugh at whatever he says and walk away)...


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 24, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Below is the image and the Reddit link that popped up when I Googled "what is the battery in my Army helmet?"
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Cool, give a TBI sensor to someone who won't get smacked in the head.  Then use those sensor numbers in your report to Congress.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 24, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> Cool, give a TBI sensor to someone who won't get smacked in the head.  Then use those sensor numbers in your report to Congress.



See, TBI is rare! We don't need mitigation steps like actually enforcing BOP points!


----------



## Brill (Jul 24, 2019)

@Marauder06 , isn’t SPF50 your body armor?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2019)

lindy said:


> @Marauder06 , isn’t SPF50 your body armor?




Have you seen how white I am?  More like SPF5000


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2019)

Why is an O of your rank issued field gear? You might as well issue running shoes to contractors...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 25, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> I had to Google what the battery thingy in my helmet is for.



It's the remote electroshock therapy for MI....  thought you knew that.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 25, 2019)

AWP said:


> Why is an O of your rank issued field gear? You might as well issue running shoes to contractors...



To be honest, the only reason I went to CIF is because I wanted new boots and didn't want to shell out the $250 for them.

So I got two Tuff Boxes full of mis-matched ACU and OCP gear, including cold weather clothing and sleeping bags (I'm stationed in Hawaii) that's going to take up space in my garage for the next three years.

You know what I _*didn't *_get at CIF?  New boots.  Staff bitches don't rate.


----------



## Box (Jul 25, 2019)

Bummer...

and after 3 years of sitting untouched and packed away in the relative safety of your garege, the CIF guy will tell you it is all too dirty to turn in when you try to give it back

_oy vey_


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 25, 2019)

That dust though...that defied physics, somehow got in the sealed bin, will forever destroy said equipment if not removed.

God how I miss CIF


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 25, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Mehh, don't worry yourself, it's your turn to show up to the field that once or twice a year as the ate up field grade officer that all the joes laugh at.
> 
> You should show up in the old LCE, flack and Kpot and tell stories about how "in your day it was when training was hard" chew on an unlit cigar while people do "Army training" and then magically disappear and reappear at odd times, while randomly giving some Pvt the "thousand yard stare" and then asking him some off the wall question (what's the distance of tracer burn out on that weapon Pvt, than laugh at whatever he says and walk away)...




Fortunately, I've always been in units where people help each other instead of making fun of them behind their backs.

The good thing is, being a field grade means I don't have to take anyone's shit on the range.  And since it's usually numerically impossible to outscore me, I'm not worried about it in any case.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 25, 2019)

Glad to see CIF remains the same, feels like all is right in the universe


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 26, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> Glad to see CIF remains the same, feels like all is right in the universe



Schofield’s CIF was the most professional and quickest service of any conventional CIF I’ve been to in 24 years. 

...but I’m still pissed off about my boots.  ;)


----------



## x SF med (Jul 26, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Schofield’s CIF was the most professional and quickest service of any conventional CIF I’ve been to in 24 years.
> 
> ...but I’m still pissed off about my boots.  ;)



You're in Hawaii...  I thought you wore sandals...  don't they issue you combat Tevas, Keens, Merrells or something?  Field Grades...  bitchier then SP4s... jeez.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 26, 2019)

x SF med said:


> You're in Hawaii...  I thought you wore sandals...  don't they issue you combat Tevas, Keens, Merrells or something?  Field Grades...  bitchier then SP4s... jeez.


 
If it’s remotely cool, useful, or in the current uniform pattern, they didn’t issue it to me.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 26, 2019)

Ah, combat Tevas....best footwear anywhere....


----------



## x SF med (Jul 26, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> If it’s remotely cool, useful, or in the current uniform pattern, they didn’t issue it to me.



Then ask them for the WWII/Korea era TWs with shorts...  adapt and overcome.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 26, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Fortunately, I've always been in units where people help each other instead of making fun of them behind their backs.
> 
> keep telling yourself that.... "just keep swimming, just keep swimming"
> 
> The good thing is, being a field grade means I don't have to take anyone's shit on the range.  And since it's usually numerically impossible to outscore me, I'm not worried about it in any case.


Are you saying you pencil whip yourself?


----------



## medicchick (Jul 26, 2019)

I just dropped over $200 on boots I can only wear for winter work and need to drop more on summer ones due to stepping on a nail. Quit yer bitchin!


----------

